# Solved: router won't connect to internet through modem



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

When I got my mom a new computer (without wireless capability), I took her d-link dir-615 router (which was working perfectly with her wavecable box) to use so I could connect my laptop wirelessly. I was previously using a linksys router connected to a qwest cable modem for my desktop and xbox. I can't get the dlink router to connect to the internet through the modem. When I followed the set up directions previously posted, I got the following results:

:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DianeEvans
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5A-21-C2-A0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 08, 2011 4:44:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 15, 2011 4:44:52 PM
C:\>ping 192.168.0.101
Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\>

When I connected directly to the modem, I got this result:

C:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DianeEvans
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5A-21-C2-A0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 08, 2011 4:44:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 15, 2011 4:44:52 PM
C:\>ping 192.168.0.101
Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\>

Obviously, I have a problem with the IP address. How do I fix it? HELP!!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450B, x86 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 228212 MB, Free - 167025 MB; D: Total - 10244 MB, Free - 8412 MB; 
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 0A64h, , 2UA8510BH0
Antivirus: Windows Live OneCare, Updated: No, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Restore the router to factory default. There should be a reset button, or you can browse into it. 

Then test and see what happens.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

IP address conflict.

Qwest uses 192.168.0.1 for its modems.
D-Link uses 192.168.0.1 for its routers.
Linksys uses 192.168.1.1

On the D-Link, under Network Settings, change the LAN IP Address to 192.169.1.1. and click Apply. Once you change the D-LInk IP address, you will need to reconnect to the D-LInk using the 192.168.1.1 address.


----------



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry -- I'm a little (more) confused... When I looked in the d-link manual, it said to change the LAN IP address through the Windows Control Panel. Is that what you meant? Or are you saying to change it by selecting Static IP Address set up through the D-Link set up procedure? If the 2nd, I get an error when I put in 192.168.1.1 in the IP address and 192.168.0.1 in the Default Gateway and Primary DNS slots. And where does 192.169.1.1 fit into the mix?
PS Thanks for the quick response -- maybe I won't tear ALL my hair out!


----------



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

I've reset the modem about 20 times in the past 2 days, and the results I included were the most recent.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> On the D-Link, under Network Settings, change the LAN IP Address to 192.169.1.1. and click Apply. Once you change the D-LInk IP address, you will need to reconnect to the D-LInk using the 192.168.1.1 address.


The "169" was a mere typo; should have been "168." As he indicated, in the D-Link router's configuration pages. The routers have to be using different LAN subnets.


----------



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

So, just to confirm before I try this again, I go to the D-Link set up and on the static IP page I enter the following:
IP Address = 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway = 192.168.1.1
Primary DNS Server = 192.168.1.1
Is this correct? I tried just changing the IP Address and got an error message.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

See TerryNet came in while I was doing my epic. 
No you do not want that into the static IP page. See Below

Do you have internet when the computer is connected directly to the modem?

The computer not being able to ping itself by IP address could be caused by a firewall setting. If you can get internet hooked directly to the modem, I am not going to worry about it right now. If you are not getting internet hooked direct to the modem, we need to work on that before connecting the modem to the router.

The ipconfig /all's show that you have the same internal (LAN) IP address, 192.168.0.1 (subnet), for both the modem and router. They have to be different.

To change the Router's internal IP address. Should be Page 30 of the manual.

With the router disconnected from the modem and connected to the computer, access the router's configuration interface by entering 192.168.0.1 into your browser.

Click Network Settings and under Routier Settings:

Enter the NEW Router IP address of the router. 192.168.1.1 
If you change the IP address, once you click Apply, you will need to enter the new IP address in your browser to get back into the configuration utility.
Enter the Subnet Mask. The default subnet mask is 255.255.255.0.
Enter the Domain name (Optional). Not needed.
Uncheck the box to transfer the DNS server information from your ISP to your computers.

Under DHCP Server Settings:
Enable DHCP Server is checked
DHCP IP Address Range. Would use maybe 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.120. They have to be 192.168.1.XXX and not inclyde 192.168.1.1. You should not need more 20 reserved for DHCP.

Click Apply or Save Settings

You will loose the connection to the router.

Reconnect to the Router configuration interface by using 192.168.1.1.

Internet Settings.
You can probably use either the Wizard or do Manual Configuration.
You want to use Dynamic IP (DHCP) type of connection.
If you need to input DNS Server IP addresses, the first should be 192.168.0.1 and the second the first DNS Server listed on the modem.
Click Save Settings or Apply.

Check Status, Device Info.

LAN:
IP addresss: 192.168.1.1
DHCP should be enabled.

WAN:
IP address: 192.168.0.xxx
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 192.168.0.1


----------



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, I have internet access through the modem.
I changed the IP address under network settings, unchecked the box that said "Enable DNS Relay", and adjusted the DHCP settings. When I saved, it looked like it was going to work, but when I entered the new IP address into the browser, it couldn't connect, even though I was still directly connected to the router. Do I need to adjust the internet settings through the wizard first?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

The router may not have changed to the new numbers or the computer's NIC didn't reset. 

See if 192.168.0.1 still gets you into the router.
If that works, then the IP address on the router didn't change.

Power cycle the router and reboot the computer to see if that makes a difference.
Run an ipconfig /all to see what IP addresses show.

Internet won't work until the IP address is changed.


----------



## Taristar (Aug 8, 2011)

That did it! Thanks. This is what showed up after "recycling" the router, restarting the computer, checking that the router was identified as 192.168.1.1, and connecting everything together:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>cd\
C:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DianeEvans
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5A-21-C2-A0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 09, 2011 8:10:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 16, 2011 8:10:47 PM
C:\>ping 192.168.1.10
Pinging 192.168.1.10 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.10:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms
C:\>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=54
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=54
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=54
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 130ms, Maximum = 137ms, Average = 131ms
C:\>
Yes, I'm on the net, AND wireless, to boot!
My sincere thanks to all who provided input, and especially to dlsayremm for sticking with me. You guys are the best!
Thanks to everyone who posted!


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

You are welcome. Always glad to help. Keeps me out of trouble and beats cutting the grass.


----------

